# Wonder what this is?



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

https://scontent-1.2914.fna.fbcdn.n...=50db175e009862461ca7883e4834a8cd&oe=55B5B1F9


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

A flute???


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A Submarine???:watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Confidence fits every lifestyle"?

OK: It's a condom.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Glock has new MOS models coming out... but this slide dosen't look like it. It may be teasing at them though.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In all seriousness, Glock is going to introduce a single stack nine in which many have been clamoring for.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Doubt it... the only thing Glock had at SHOT was the MOS (Modular Optic System) configurations. Why pass on introducing it at SHOT Show? It's the biggest way to introduce new firearms.

I could be wrong, but seems unlikely to me.

Beware of the fake Glock 43 images floating around the internet too. They are very good Photoshop pics though.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Rumor is it will be introduced at NRA convention in May. It is probably just a new key chain design though.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> Doubt it... the only thing Glock had at SHOT was the MOS (Modular Optic System) configurations. Why pass on introducing it at SHOT Show? It's the biggest way to introduce new firearms.
> 
> I could be wrong, but seems unlikely to me.
> 
> Beware of the fake Glock 43 images floating around the internet too. They are very good Photoshop pics though.


You are probably right; no shot show introduction, no product. However, there is talk of a prototype and talk that Glock would be introducing a single stack 9mm no earlier than early to mid 2015. We already know about the MOS system, so I don't know what the big surprise/tease would be on the MOS for Spring 2015. I could be wrong, but I believe the big, big, news from Glock would be the introduction of a single stack 9mm.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, a single stack 9mm from Glock would be HUGE news. Bout time too, lol.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the Long Wait for a GLOCK Single Stack 9mm About to Be Over? - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That is the one in the OPs pic.
GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

denner said:


> Is the Long Wait for a GLOCK Single Stack 9mm About to Be Over? - The Truth About Guns


Looks like it is finally going happen.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The image in the first post shows the ejection port closer to the muzzle than the rear of the slide, which means it is from a very short slide/barrel compact model.

I'm hoping for a very small, thin-as-possible-no-I-don't-give-a-damn-about-other-caliber-options, single-stack, compact, reliable-with-any-load Glock 9mm. A very-slightly-enlarged Glock 42 in 9mm, more or less.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is some pictures of it's spring for the spring.

Glock 43 9mm Single Stack Revealed? - The Firearm Blog


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...I'd rather have a condom. :smt083


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...I'd rather have a condom. :smt083


*Here's a supply of them for ya Steve......*


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW I feel as though I should be taking more vitamins.

A gen4 Glock condom would have a dual RSA, 5 1/2 lb trigger pull and ultra reliable.

Reminds me of something Grandpa used to say "if all children were planned the world would be an empty place."


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> I'm hoping for a very small, thin-as-possible-no-I-don't-give-a-damn-about-other-caliber-options, single-stack, compact, reliable-with-any-load Glock 9mm. A very-slightly-enlarged Glock 42 in 9mm, more or less.


Me, too. I'd gladly trade my Shield for one. There's no reason why they couldn't make one the same size as the XDs, which is the same size as a Kahr K-9, and in this size, I'd prefer a cleaned up model (no grip safety like XDs).


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> The image in the first post shows the ejection port closer to the muzzle than the rear of the slide, which means it is from a very short slide/barrel compact model.
> 
> I'm hoping for a very small, thin-as-possible-no-I-don't-give-a-damn-about-other-caliber-options, single-stack, compact, reliable-with-any-load Glock 9mm. A very-slightly-enlarged Glock 42 in 9mm, more or less.


The first photo is from Glocks facebook page. I'm not sure if the photo on "the truth about guns" is from Glock. Some type of extended mag option would be nice but not a deal breaker.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

rustygun said:


> (snip)
> 
> Some type of extended mag option would be nice but not a deal breaker.


Slap a thin feed tower on a Suomi drum mag, and you'd be all set to go. :mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just read on Glock Talk that the G43 will debut at the NRA show in April. 6+1 3.29" barrel and retailing around $580. The OP there got it out of an unnamed magazine. They

stated that the gun will be available immediately after the show.

GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I have learned to take such claims with a grain, but I can tell you this...if they do put them on the shelves next month, I'm going to get one. I really like the Shield 9 I have, but I want the single stack 9 from Glock. I'm sure it will be slightly larger than the G42, which I think it should be, but not by much. Perhaps a 1/4" longer, maybe slightly taller, but width should be the same. If it shoots as soft and smooth as the 42, it will be the new best seller, overtaking the G42.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Glock is doing a live feed from their HQ Friday at 12pm and 6pm. Go to their web site for more details.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Apparently, Glock has now released the news embargo on the new model 43 9mm, due to one source not honoring the embargo ("jumping the gun" as it were). Massad Ayoob has a nice write-up posted already, as do several others, with many more to come, I'm sure.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

It is official. Single stack 9mm 6 +1. About the size of G42 just the way DJ has ordered. It is Austrian made some earlier photos must have been photo shopped G42's. Next question is how soon can I get one?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I predict a LOT of used Glock 42's flooding the gunshops soon.

Genius really, release the Glock 42 first... people will buy it due to no info or set date on a single stack 9mm (Glock 43). Then after a shitload of 42's are sold... release the 9mm single stack. Bam!... now Glock has sold twice as many micro/pocket guns.

If the 9mm model came out at the same time or before the .380 model, no one would have bought the 42. Now they make sales twice on the guys who really wanted the Glock 43... but settled for the 42 because Glock hid the fact it would be released the following year.

Marketing genius.... never underestimate the Glock fanboy... Glock apparently hasen't, lol.

Somebody at Glock deserves a raise.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Those bastards.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just saw the video on GT with none other than Mas Ayoob holding it.

Looks like a dandy!

GW


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> I predict a LOT of used Glock 42's flooding the gunshops soon.
> 
> Genius really, release the Glock 42 first... people will buy it due to no info or set date on a single stack 9mm (Glock 43). Then after a shitload of 42's are sold... release the 9mm single stack. Bam!... now Glock has sold twice as many micro/pocket guns.
> 
> ...


Good analysis - glad I waited. I'll wait till the buying frenzy subsides, and if it fits as well as the XDs, I'll probably buy (variety, ya know). Meanwhile, I will continue trying to love the Shield.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I waited too... it was hard when the LE price was $310 w/extra mags. 

My Kahr CM9 is still waiting to be surpassed by another 9mm.... maybe the G43 will be it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Same frame as the Glock 42. I'd be pissed if I bought the .380 G42 only to have Glock introduce the same gun in 9mm. Of course, who'd have thunk Glock would do that??


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have the G42 and it is a good gun I will hang on to it. The wife likes to shoot it she can handle the recoil quite well. It really doesn't matter if I think its right for her she thinks it is. They were selling for like $400 bucks here hard to pass up. They said the MSRP of the G43 is going to be like $580 kind of a steep jump. I will probably end up one at some point. I think everyone knew there would be a SS9 at some point. In the live feed they even hinted they may continue to round out the single stack line with more calibers. According to glock the reason for .380 is because 9mm is considered a military round and not permitted in other countries. I doubt Glock built a new manufacturing facility in Gerorgia just to produce a years worth of pistols.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> I waited too... it was hard when the LE price was $310 w/extra mags.
> 
> My Kahr CM9 is still waiting to be surpassed by another 9mm.... maybe the G43 will be it.


Yup, I had a PM-9 before the CW series came out, and it was a great pocket pistol. But, it is built for smaller hands than mine, and the trigger guard chewed up the knuckle on my trigger finger, making it very unpleasant to practice with. I could adapt my grip to compensate, but I wasn't really happy with that solution. The XDs45 fits my hand better than anything I've tried in a sub compact, and I'm hoping for something similar with the G43. The G42 I handled felt pretty good.


----------

